# Wood Lathe Stand



## RexB (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Just joined and and have read some of what was written. I am a novice wood Lathe worker (now 5 weeks) and my wife let me purchase the Delta 46-460. I wasn't able to afford the stand at the moment. I'd like to build the stand but allow for some growth that seems to happen in all projects. 

The requirements are that it is mobile, hold the wood lathe and if possible the grinder for the wood lathe tools, plus have space for when, or if, I'm able to purchase the bed extension. (hope springs eternal!!) The Bed extension is 25 1/2 inches. Will get the grinder measurements in the next day or so due to work. My wife said I could buy the cast stand from Delta if I needed to but I thought that a home built version would allow for more growth.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I've looked for plans on this website but haven't been lucky enough to find one.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

When I started, I had a lathe with no stand.
I bought an old wooden workbench from a school shop class.
This sucker is heavy. 
2" thick top 3" solid legs and rails.
It works great and has places to put stuff.
You could start with something like this and change it later. 










Since I got this thing up and running, I found that all the shavings want to settle on the benchtop. That's probably why they make the stands the way they do.....:shifty:

I cut out a hole in the top the size of a 309 gal tote and slide it under the opening.
When it's full, we pull it out and empty it.


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Good Idea Lathe stand*

Hey Toolman ... Good idea on cutting the hole in the top, and I would suggest installing a drop down hinge on the part that was cut out so you could raise it back up and have more room on the bench-top.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

One drawback I find in mounting the lathe to a big flat workbench is that there are TOO many horizontal surfaces for shavings to land on.










Secondly if you notice, I mounted the lathe about a foot in from the front.
I did this before I knew anything about bowl turning.
When I'm inside a bowl, I'm reaching to gain the proper angle.
I would much rather be right next to the lathe bed.










Just an observation as to why lathe stands are designed the way they are.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just for the sake of discussion..........look at how some metal lathes are setup,WRT chips.

In alot of cases the lathe is elevated over the base,high enough to let the chips fall into pan.Some of which are basically big open top drawers.To clean,simply pull it out from under lathe to clean.These lathes are "moored" at the headstock end and another pod for tailstock end.The pan/drwrs are in between these two spots.

They've also been setup with conveyor systems......not really suggesting that....more of a study of the problem from an industrial standpoint.Again from a discussion standpoint.......I think WW lathes the "problem" is bigger than their metal brethren.YET,more often than not the wood chips/turnings aren't duely considered.

So,iffin I was designing a lathe stand....ease of cleaning would be right at the top(ha).Getting strength isn't as big a problem.Would also be trying to develop some kind of DC "system".Much more than whats currently,commercially availible.The ones I've seen look like floor sweeps on a stand?There HAS to be a better,more efficient way.

Nice pics tcleve!Thanks for sharing....looks like you're having fun!BW


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

BWSmith said:


> Nice pics tcleve!Thanks for sharing....looks like you're having fun!BW


Glad to share...I'm Thrilled with getting the old girl back up and running thanks to Ole' Jim, jiju, who donated his used banjo to the cause.........

I agree with the DC part.
We cut a hole in the top of the bench and put a large grain bag in a tote that we can remove and use for the chicken's bedding.
As you can see....shavings don't go in just one place.


----------

